# Replacing F6 fuse on Epson 4880 mainboard



## nadiboy (Jan 10, 2007)

What type/value fuse do we need to replace the F6 fuse?


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

nadiboy said:


> What type/value fuse do we need to replace the F6 fuse?


500mA fuse that is 5X20mm

500mA is .5 of an amp, if little higher its ok too


----------



## nadiboy (Jan 10, 2007)

DTGPRINTERPARTS said:


> 500mA fuse that is 5X20mm
> 
> 500mA is .5 of an amp, if little higher its ok too


E fuse. Was told that stands for 375mA. Not sure of the voltage rating required.


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

You have to get a fast blow and rated 220V I believe. I now hard solder the original small fuses but that will work fine


----------



## davoue (Nov 22, 2015)

Why did you replace this fuse? Did you got the SERV REQ ERROR 00010004 CR Motor Encoder check error ? I got this error and I think this fuse is my problem...


----------



## issarawahi (Jul 1, 2015)

davoue said:


> Why did you replace this fuse? Did you got the SERV REQ ERROR 00010004 CR Motor Encoder check error ? I got this error and I think this fuse is my problem...


replace it if some colors missed when print

ERROR 00010004 CR Motor Encoder

check that sensor is not move from it place


----------

